# Help needed to ID bottle



## Chadaimee (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, we are new to this bottle collecting.  My husband has been bringing them home from construction sites he works on for years but we have never tried to find out any information on any of them.  However this week he brought home this one marked poison and it got us looking.  Every search we tried brought us back here or to the site of someone who posts on here.  Great information just too new to know what to look for.   Just curious if it has value or just cool to clean up and use as decor with the others.  Only markings on the bottom look like:  1F next line:  77    Next line: 4. It is 8 and 1/4 inches tall and about 3 1/2 inches wide.


----------



## Chadaimee (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I can't get my photo too upload it says the file is too large.  Guess I will have to try when I get to a real computer not a mobile device.


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, feel free to email me the pic and I'll be happy to post it... epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's the poison bottle....


----------



## Chadaimee (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for loading the picture.  Reading all the threads about cleaning now!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. There are very good people in here that can answer most all your questions.  Please when you figure out how to post pictures, post some other finds. We all like to see others finds. Welcome again.  Kevin....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome! 
 Not super valuable, but all poisons are highly collected and desirable... I was thrilled when I found a double poison bottle! I've been told it's worth about $20, but also been told about $10. I suppose it depends how fast you want to sell it.  The ribs on the bottle are so that you can tell it's poison in the dark, or if you have poor eyesight. 
 Kate


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a cleaned up example that recently sold on Ebay, hope this helps... Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-JUMBO-LIGHT-AMBER-POISON-BOTTLE-/171041179251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d2d94673&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Chadaimee (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for the information!  Is there a book or website to go to to find out the name that I see being assigned to other bottles.  Like. (k 54)?  We have many others that I would like to find out about.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

If you're interested in poisons this is a good book... It has the Kuhn(K) identification system you speak of. For any bottle info this forum is your best resource, you can post pics and ask about them or use the search feature at the top of the page to see what you have on your own....Jim


 http://poisonbottleclub.org/otherpages/bottlebook.html


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2013)

> Guess I will have to try when I get to a real computer not a mobile device.


What is it with smart phones? I have a stupid one and I can still crop and stuff. 5 year old tracfones can't be that advanced.
 I don't get it.
 Anyway, welcome and I hope you find your answers.


----------



## Chadaimee (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I couldn't post cause of my lake of tech experience, not my phone's fault.  I figured it out now and was able to post a different bottle with pic.  Thanks for everyone's welcomes and help.  I can see where this could become an interesting hobby.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the find.  Here is a post which can give you more info on your bottle.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-259585/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#261385


----------

